
What’s Better Self-Promotion: Speaking or Blogging? - danw
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/05/30/better-self-promotion-speaking-or-blogging/
======
tonystubblebine
Speaking. I'm shocked how much credibility you get when you speak. A year ago
I was the least known (CrowdVine hadn't even launched) speaker on an 8:00am
Web 2.0 Expo panel and for six months I had people contacting me about my
company. This year, I organized and ran the unconference track at the same
conference and didn't have a single bit of interest.

I'm probably not the best self-promotional blogger out there, but I do find
that it is a good value in terms of a reference check.

